# Does gear last longer as powder or as oil?



## Badmoki (Mar 26, 2022)

Really curious...I have enough raws to last quite a while (I'm not using as much these days also) and want it to last as long as possible...
Thanks!


----------



## bbuck (Mar 27, 2022)

Well research labs leave their powders as is when storing them for a long time. Coming in contact with oils(which can go rancid) or solvents would seem to be more likely to me to possibly cause degradation to some degree. Everything else being equal.  But i have used both that have been stored for many years with good results.


----------



## danno1 (Apr 10, 2022)

Store in freezer or dark cool place?


----------



## bbuck (Apr 10, 2022)

danno1 said:


> Store in freezer or dark cool place?


Freezers can be susceptible to condensation. Labs usually don't store their powders in them or refrigerators. Cooler and dark is fine. I have mine in an ice chest in my closet to avoid light, temp and humidity changes. Powders have lasted for years doing that.


----------



## Badmoki (Apr 13, 2022)

Yes...got some responses over at PM---consensus is powders/vacuum packed/cool dark place is best


----------



## cage99 (Jun 1, 2022)

Got raws that are vac sealed, abt 6-7 years old.  Still as potent as can be!

Cage


----------

